# Video of Bandit enjoying a shower



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

Here is a video of my cockatiel Bandit enjoying getting sprayed/misted with water.

It has been very hot lately and he loves being sprayed with water 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLNwFTLvp1A"]bandit bathing - YouTube[/nomedia]

Enjoy


----------



## PipSqueakZ (Nov 24, 2011)

Aww he's just _adorable_, and he loves that shower! Almost thought he was going to fall off the perch! :laughing:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Your cockatiel is so cute. He loves the water i thought he was going to fall off his perch to. I hope to meet Bandat on skype one day when you are not busy. He is beautiful.


----------



## Pappi (Jan 19, 2013)

How cute!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

Hehe, nothing better than a refreshing shower! My Candy loves shower and bath, but Tony runs away from it, silly boy!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, Bandit sure is enjoying his shower, spreading the wings and all. I didn't know cockatiels did that!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Jul 8, 2012)

Bandit is so cute!
Hank does the same thing when I mist her..its so funny


----------



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

aluz said:


> Wow, Bandit sure is enjoying his shower, spreading the wings and all. I didn't know cockatiels did that!


Yes he sure is enjoying it  yes most parrots will do that if they enjoy being misted, its like a rain dance 

I love watching the wild galahs do it when its raining outside


----------



## WeasleyLover (Jun 28, 2012)

*He is so adorable!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sarah,
Bandit is such a cute little fellow. 
He sure looks like he LOVED that shower. :laughing:*


----------

